# Can you identify this Mexican mantid?



## Jim_in_Mexico (Feb 24, 2007)

Hello everyone.

This Sunday morning I awoke with this mantid on my screenwire window beneath a night-burning security lamp here in the arid Mexican state of Querétaro in the Eastern Sierra Madre Mountains of northeastern Mexico:







I think it's a Unicorn Mantis, very close to Pseudovates arizonae, but with no markings on the wings.

If you have an idea drop me a note at [email protected]

Thanks so much.

Jim


----------



## Ian (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh gosh, Jim, I think you have found a Pseudovates!

I think Christian should be on the case here to give you a good identification. Wonderful find!!


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 24, 2007)

I can see it is a male.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 24, 2007)

NIce find Jim, appears to be a Phyllovates sp. It looks like (Texas/Mexican unicorn mantis) Phyllovates Chlorophaea, which also exists in South Texas near Mexico border.


----------



## Ian (Feb 24, 2007)

Ahh, Phyllovates you say Yen?

What is the different bewteen the Phyllo, and the Pseudo?


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 24, 2007)

Ian, as far as I know, the difference is on the lobes, Phyllovates has less protruding lobes but rather an extended "web" like fin on the legs, whereas Pseudovates has visible lobes (like dead leaf mantis), and Vates sp will have even larger lobes and very visible (like ghost mantis). Believed they all belong to Vatinae group.

Jim, there is a similar topic on this species you may want to take a look.

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic...16&amp;start=45


----------



## Jim_in_Mexico (Feb 24, 2007)

It's been a pleasure watching this discussion take place and I appreciate very much everyone's interest, and the name suggestions.

Until now I've had no particular interest in mantids but you can bet that I'll start paying more attention to them. We have many habitats here, from hot semidesert to high-elevation cloudforest, so I should be able to find some more goodies for you (and me).

Thanks again,

Jim

(at Sierra Gorda Biosphere Reserve, HQ'd in Jalpan, Querétaro, Mexico)


----------



## Christian (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi.

Yen Saw was right. This is a male of _Phyllovates chlorophaea_.

Best wishes,

Christian


----------



## Ian (Feb 25, 2007)

> Ian, as far as I know, the difference is on the lobes, Phyllovates has less protruding lobes but rather an extended "web" like fin on the legs, whereas Pseudovates has visible lobes (like dead leaf mantis), and Vates sp will have even larger lobes and very visible (like ghost mantis). Believed they all belong to Vatinae group.


Ahh, thanks Yen! Clears that one up.

Well great find there Jim.


----------

